# Nice Online Plant Database



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Found this German Plant Database online.

http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Yup that site is cool


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

This IS a good data base, and easily searchable. Thanks!


----------

